# Immune-Compromised - Vaccine Doesn't Work



## win231 (May 19, 2021)

We were previously told (with the flu and Covid) that people with compromised immune systems should get the vaccine.  Also previously mentioned, those with diabetes.  But no mention of diabetes in the article.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/transplant-patients-others-immune-issues-150425375.html


----------



## Murrmurr (May 19, 2021)

Diabetes was taken off the list several months ago. I don't know why.


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2021)

Are you saying that no vaccines work for those who are immune compromised ?


----------



## Murrmurr (May 19, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Are you saying that no vaccines work for those who are immune compromised ?


The article says they're not at all sure because immune compromised people weren't included in any vaccine studies, and that's because they were rushed.


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> The article says they're not at all sure because immune compromised people weren't included in any vaccine studies, and that's because they were rushed.


So ‘who’ does know? 
And people wonder why there’s hesitation.
If these don’t work for compromised people yet they are getting vaccinated, how are these supposed to protect them and their loved ones?
It could end up very deceiving with people walking around thinking they have some type of immunity when they don’t. Now they aren’t sure about diabetics either?


----------



## Murrmurr (May 19, 2021)

Keesha said:


> So ‘who’ does know?
> And people wonder why there’s hesitation.
> If these don’t work for compromised people yet they are getting vaccinated, how are these supposed to protect them and their loved ones?
> It could end up very deceiving with people walking around thinking they have some type of immunity when they don’t. Now they aren’t sure about diabetics either?


I guess no one will know until lengthy studies and trials are done and reviewed and verified through more trials.

It's odd; my DIL has severe diabetes so she expected to get vaccinated earlier but found out that only diabetes 2 was on the list for the second wave of 1st vaccines. So she just waited. She got her second vaccine a few days ago (along with my son).


----------



## win231 (May 19, 2021)

Keesha said:


> So ‘who’ does know?
> And people wonder why there’s hesitation.
> If these don’t work for compromised people yet they are getting vaccinated, how are these supposed to protect them and their loved ones?
> It could end up very deceiving with people walking around thinking they have some type of immunity when they don’t. Now they aren’t sure about diabetics either?


No one knows.  That's why they keep throwing out different information & that's why there is hesitancy.
And, we've heard those TV ads suggesting various vaccines marketed to the elderly because (as they said)
_"Your immune system weakens as you age."  _But, of course they still sell older people on flu shots - as well as Covid shots.


----------



## Ladybj (May 19, 2021)

Every since hubby received the 2nd vax  - he has had a nagging cough and congested.... flu like symptoms.  The cough is a little better but still very congested. I don;t think the shot agreed with his immune system.  He has had these symptoms for over a week.  Second shot was 4/26 - flu like symptoms started about 2 weeks after. If it continues, I will suggest he see his doc to get something for congestion.  At one point, wasn't sure if he had Covid... but no fever, no lost of taste or smell - thank goodness.


----------



## Ladybj (May 19, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I guess no one will know until lengthy studies and trials are done and reviewed and verified through more trials.
> 
> It's odd; my DIL has severe diabetes so she expected to get vaccinated earlier but found out that only diabetes 2 was on the list for the second wave of 1st vaccines. So she just waited. She got her second vaccine a few days ago (along with my son).


Keep us posted on how they are doing.  I pray all goes well.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 20, 2021)

Ladybj said:


> Keep us posted on how they are doing.  I pray all goes well.


Thank you, Lady.

My son (Grant) and DIL (Kris) belong to a large bicycle club that goes on long rides through the city several times a year. Today the club broke up into a bunch of small groups of 10-15 cyclists for a picnic ride. Each group rode to a different picnic spot to share food among themselves. It was Grant & Kris's first ride in a year and a half. They covered 15 miles, had a great picnic with their group, and can't wait to do it again.

The weather was perfect, too; sunny but with a nice cool breeze all day.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 20, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Are you saying that no vaccines work for those who are immune compromised ?


Here's a good article:
https://primaryimmune.org/idf-medic...hes-vaccination-recommendations/immunizations

_However, people with T and B cell immunodeficiencies, such as Common Variable Immune Deficiency (CVID), Severe Combined Immune Deficiency (SCID) or *Bruton’s agammaglobulinemia, are unable to develop protective immunity following vaccination, so the vaccines would not do them any good.* Moreover, some vaccines may threaten the recipient. Live vaccines, such as the chicken pox vaccine (Varivax), measles, mumps, rubella (MMR), rotavirus, BCG, yellow fever, oral polio and the influenza nasal spray, could actually cause the disease it is supposed to prevent in individuals with these types of PI._

I have Bruton's agammaglobulinemia. The vaccines do me no good to get them. My life has went downhill ever since I was diagnosed with leukemia in 2012 and agammaglobulinemia in 2015. I would say 5 days, if that, out of every month I feel good, the rest of the month I feel like I have symptoms of the flu, tired, aching joints and muscles, shortness of breath. Sleep does not help fatigue when you have leukemia, you feel the same fatigue when you wake up. If I bump into a cardboard box I will turn black and blue. If I get a small cut it will bleed for hours and it will take forever to heal. I've learned to live with what I have and I am making the best of it.

Now that you know what I have to live with, am I going to be punished by the world for not getting a vaccine that will do me no good? Am I not going to be able to go into places that vaccinated people can go in? Like I said in another thread in this forum, I asked my oncologist about the vaccine and he told me something is better than nothing. To me it seems like the doctors are trying to push this vaccine no matter what the patient has. Why should I get vaccinated and have the chances of side effects and feel worse than I do now?

Put yourself in my shoes, what would you do??

There needs to be more studies on immune compromised people before they recommend the vaccine to them.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 20, 2021)

"Put yourself in my shoes, what would you do??" @ProTruckDriver 

I wouldn't get vaccinated.

I'd decided not to anyway, but early last year my former foster son's mother started dropping him off for weekend visits with me and he'd started preschool (in-person), and she was sort of in denial about covid-19 at that point, so I decided to get vaccinated.

Whether I'd gotten vaccinated or not, I've never cared what people say or think about my position on the matter either way.


----------



## Keesha (May 20, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> Here's a good article:
> https://primaryimmune.org/idf-medic...hes-vaccination-recommendations/immunizations
> 
> _However, people with T and B cell immunodeficiencies, such as Common Variable Immune Deficiency (CVID), Severe Combined Immune Deficiency (SCID) or *Bruton’s agammaglobulinemia, are unable to develop protective immunity following vaccination, so the vaccines would not do them any good.* Moreover, some vaccines may threaten the recipient. Live vaccines, such as the chicken pox vaccine (Varivax), measles, mumps, rubella (MMR), rotavirus, BCG, yellow fever, oral polio and the influenza nasal spray, could actually cause the disease it is supposed to prevent in individuals with these types of PI._
> ...


I’m so sorry you have to deal with all this.
It’s something I’m very concerned about also although I don’t have the same disorder you have. Your logic is completely understandable on all levels. Having to deal with your illness sounds difficult as is. Having to deal with the side effects of a vaccine could do more harm than good. To be harassed about it from others who don’t have to deal with your health issues isn’t something you need to deal with. I can so relate. Perhaps it’s only my perception but I certainly feel the pressure from others to follow the ‘norm,’ protect the tribe, do the right thing. I put myself in your shoes and say to do what works best for ‘you.’ If people don’t like it, they will stay away from you.  I don’t know about you but I’d be ok with that. Lol.  Hopefully more information will be coming out soon so you can make a more informed decision. I wish you the best.


----------

